# No breaks



## Cnelson24 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a 2000 nissan pathfinder with 204,000 miles and just the other day I went to slow down for an S shaped turn and I depressed my brakes about half way and nothing happened so when i went to basically put the peddle on the floor the car began to slow down. (NOT FAST BY ANY MEANS) So with this my brakes just randomly stopped working. I have bleed the all brake lines about 5 or 6 times and there is still no pressure in the brakes. Anyone got any ideas


----------

